# New York PE Application with construction exp



## aeaeae1 (Jun 6, 2010)

Can anyone help me guide on how to write the application for NY PE with the construction experiences? They turned me down a couple of times. I know that they like about design work. And what is a difference between duties and responsibilities? It seems to be almost interchangeable for me.

Where can I find a good application for NY PE application with construction exp? Please help...thanks...Oh.. I have a PE license from other state but only have problem with NY application on how to write. Thanks


----------



## archeng1 (Jun 7, 2010)

I took the PE in PA and have primarily construction experience, i was rejected on my first application with a response from the PA board stating, "Your experience appears to be in the supervision of the work or Superintendant role" I reapplied a year later but tried to taylor my descriptions and work experience to working with designers early in the project in coordination of all the different design elements involved in building construction. I also did alot of MEPS trades PM work on large projects which i highlighted the coordination, startup, commissioning and testing aspects. I would also highlight any structural / mechanical formwork design / review of design and be specific on those types of things. I felt like I tried to stress the Field PM experience too much on my first app and that's what got it rejected.

hope this helps, good luck


----------



## aeaeae1 (Jun 13, 2010)

archeng1 said:


> I took the PE in PA and have primarily construction experience, i was rejected on my first application with a response from the PA board stating, "Your experience appears to be in the supervision of the work or Superintendant role" I reapplied a year later but tried to taylor my descriptions and work experience to working with designers early in the project in coordination of all the different design elements involved in building construction. I also did alot of MEPS trades PM work on large projects which i highlighted the coordination, startup, commissioning and testing aspects. I would also highlight any structural / mechanical formwork design / review of design and be specific on those types of things. I felt like I tried to stress the Field PM experience too much on my first app and that's what got it rejected.
> hope this helps, good luck



Thanks for your answer. Definitely this would help me. Does anybody else have suggestion with application for NY PE app? Thanksss


----------



## dasaech (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey all,

I also have been working in construction management my entire career and was having difficulty filling out the application when I found this article:

http://www.cizone.org/may_june_06/mj06_exam.html

"PE Exam Update

Model Rules for PE Experience Improved for Construction Engineering

The CI Construction Engineering Education Committee has been interacting with the National Council of Examiners for Engineering and Surveying (NCEES) with the goal of improving the recognition of Construction Engineering in the professional engineering licensure process. As one result of these interactions, David Johnston, Chair of the CI committee was appointed as an external consultant to the NCEES Special Committee on Experience Evaluation. The Special Committee proposed revisions of experience evaluation that are contained in the revised Model Rules of NCEES, which can be downloaded from the NCEES website.

Johnston notes that NCEES was very receptive to the input of the CI Construction Engineering Education Committee. There have been two major changes which should be helpful to construction engineers in evaluation of their experience. Section 230.20.A.11 which previously was stated in the negative??Experience as a contractor in the execution of design by a professional engineer or in employment considered as that of supervising construction of such work may not be considered as creditable experience.??has been revised to read parallel to other experience evaluation statements??Experience in construction, to be creditable, must demonstrate the application of engineering principles.? Appendix A, Suggested Guidelines for Progressive Engineering Experience, lists work experiences that may be useful in guiding, mentoring, and verifying experience of engineer interns and/or intern applicants for the second exam. Most of the example experiences are attainable by engineers pursuing careers in construction, but must be adequately described by the applicant. Each state board determines its own evaluation procedures, but most use the Model Rules as a resource for this purpose."

and this guide:

http://content.constructioninst.org/Profes...lLicensure.html

which lists these qualifying activities:

Design of equipment fleet operations and productivity

Design of temporary support systems

Design of formwork systems

Design and optimization of project schedule

Economic analysis of construction equipment replacement and maintenance alternatives

Quality control

Materials testing and review of test results

Design of temporary works

Construction plant design

Review of shop drawings

Design and inspection of safety systems

Establishing and implementing horizontal and vertical control for location

Design, control, and safety of blasting operations

Design of tunneling systems

Design of safe demolition systems for constructed facilities

Estimating and budgeting construction costs

Review and processing change orders

Constructability reviews

Specification review and interpretation

Value engineering analyses

Modeling installation procedures

Analysis of construction failures

Coordination among professional disciplines

Feasibility analysis

Inspection of construction

Review and evaluation of vendor submissions

Design and control of construction operations for environmental hazards

Review of operations for conformance with specifications

Design of rigging and conveying systems

Feasibility studies for engineered projects

Design-Build coordination

Design and inspection of site drainage and sedimentation control

Design of storage and lay-down facilities

Haul road design

Contract review

Progress reports and project communications

Progress payment quantification and certification

This SHOULD work.

Hope this helps.


----------



## aeaeae1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you very much. I'll follow this guideline and hopefully it works. I already passed the PE exam but just needed to have NY Board accepts my exp.... very frustrating!!



dasaech said:


> Hey all,
> I also have been working in construction management my entire career and was having difficulty filling out the application when I found this article:
> 
> http://www.cizone.org/may_june_06/mj06_exam.html
> ...


----------



## R2a3i2l5s (Jul 28, 2010)

What state did you originally pass the exam in??


----------



## CivE Bricky (Aug 9, 2010)

A shorthand way to think about your experience writeup: be sure to carefully describe how your involvement made the project better. If you merely observed, then you didn't change the project (yourself) although you may have reported information to others who then changed the project.

Show how you changed the project for the better; how it mattered that you were there.

Also do a word search for every "participated", "helped", "involved" etc and rewrite to eliminate them because anything that follows these sorts of words means nothing. You must say exactly what you did do. For example, "involved with design" could mean you requested cut sheets, or got the coffee -- nothing more. Reviewers will assume the least responsibility and least work from your work description, so make it clear and specific and not open to interpretation.

Good luck!


----------



## MEPE1015 (Jun 29, 2015)

dasaech said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I also have been working in construction management my entire career and was having difficulty filling out the application when I found this article:
> 
> ...


Is this going to be credited to PE Mechanical Experience? I have 3-4 years of Project Management Construction experience, which is concentrated on mechanical systems design installation and inspection. I mean, I am going to hit a lot of listed items above basically.

But wanting to take the Thermal Fluids of the PE Exam.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## xekuiens (Dec 30, 2018)

Wanted to see if anyone in this forum had success with using their construction engineering/construction management experience for the NYS PE application using the examples shown in the previous posts and the ASCE guidance (https://www.asce.org/uploadedFiles/News_Articles/Const Engr PE Guide Web.pdf). Looking for help to write my application. Thanks.


----------

